# New Machine!



## Chris Bettis (Jun 21, 2016)

Well I had some issues with my olf hf 8x12 this last weekend and determined it was not worth repairing at this time. So I bought a pm1236 today, it should be shipping today as well.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sourdoh (Jun 21, 2016)

Nice. Precision Matthews is a good machine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brino (Jun 21, 2016)

Congratulations!
It is always nice to get new tools, I always feel like a kid at Christmas.
-brino


----------



## Stonebriar (Jun 21, 2016)

Congratulations on your  new purchase.


----------



## MSD0 (Jun 21, 2016)

That's a nice upgrade. I went from a 7x16 mini lathe to a pm1127 and can finally do some real work.


----------



## Chris Bettis (Jun 21, 2016)

Yeah I've  been doing alot of stainless parts lately. Turning a 4.25 x .625 wall stainless pipe to a minor diamater of 3.30 the hf lathe stalls out at .005" doc so it's been struggling lately. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Bettis (Jun 21, 2016)

It will be nice to take a .020 roughing cut for a change. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## zmotorsports (Jun 21, 2016)

Congrats on the new lathe.  Matt is great to work with.

Mike.


----------



## Chris Bettis (Jun 21, 2016)

They actually helped out alot. Due to the unexpected nature of this purchase i had to split it up between 3 credit cards, they were totally cool with it.
I know of another company that wouldn't  have been so helpfull in getting it. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Bettis (Jun 23, 2016)

Well, that was fast! I ordered tuesday morning delivery is set for tomorrow! (Friday) 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## jbolt (Jun 23, 2016)

Your bumming me out. Mine is still in Taiwan! 

Be sure to post pictures!


----------



## Chris Bettis (Jun 23, 2016)

I will definetly be posting pictures throughout the weekend!
What lathe did you order? 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## jbolt (Jun 23, 2016)

Chris Bettis said:


> I will definetly be posting pictures throughout the weekend!
> What lathe did you order?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Awsome! I look forward to the pictures.

I ordered a PM1440GT at the end of February but there have been some delays from the factory.


----------



## Chris Bettis (Jun 23, 2016)

Yeah i was looking at that, but I needed it now, and couldnt afford it anyway.  

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 23, 2016)

Chris Bettis said:


> Well, that was fast! I ordered tuesday morning delivery is set for tomorrow! (Friday)
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk



Dude, that has to be some kind of record! Let me know when you want me to come down with my tools.


----------



## Chris Bettis (Jun 23, 2016)

If you can come sunday that'd  be awesome! 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 23, 2016)

I'm pretty sure I can do Sunday, but let me check with the other half to see if she has any plans I am not aware of.


----------



## Chris Bettis (Jun 23, 2016)

Okay!

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Bettis (Jun 24, 2016)

Its here!









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## kvt (Jun 24, 2016)

Can't see your pics.


----------



## MSD0 (Jun 24, 2016)

Wow, that was fast! I'm having trouble seeing pics. Everything look good?


----------



## Chris Bettis (Jun 24, 2016)

kvt said:


> Can't see your pics.


Thats weird... they work from my phone.. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Bettis (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## MSD0 (Jun 24, 2016)

I think you need to upload pics in order for them to work. Apparently Tapatalk isn't working.


----------



## Chris Bettis (Jun 24, 2016)

Ill upload them later tonight.. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## dlane (Jun 24, 2016)

I don't use tap talk but I think useing the paper clip icon to upload pics is working for some
I can't see them eather


----------



## jbolt (Jun 24, 2016)

I can see them on Taptalk but not on the web page.


----------



## Chris Bettis (Jun 26, 2016)

Did the pictures ever start working again?

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Bettis (Jun 26, 2016)

I didn't take many more pictures friday night, too busy working.









Of course I have to show you what i'm upgrading from.


----------



## Chris Bettis (Jun 26, 2016)

Saturday was productive as well. I bought some 2x3x.120 wall tubing, and cut it for risers, this also moved the leveling pads outboard for stability.















Ill upload more pictures later.
Bill is coming over today to help level it, and run a test bar, since I do not have a Machinists level yet.


----------



## hoth2o (Jun 26, 2016)

Nice Looking Machine


----------



## Chris Bettis (Jun 26, 2016)

hoth2o said:


> Nice Looking Machine


Thank You Sir!


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 26, 2016)

C U about 1PM...


----------



## jbolt (Jun 26, 2016)

Chris Bettis said:


> Of course I have to show you what i'm upgrading from.
> 
> View attachment 131380



Is that a door stop I see on the floor? 

The machine looks great! You will be amazed at the difference from what you had.


----------



## Chris Bettis (Jun 27, 2016)

Alright here are the rest of the pictures I promised, The outriggers I made for the machinery mounts turned out really nice, today we got the machine properly leveled, got the tail stock aligned,the foot brake connected and operational. and made a bushing for my 1/2" boring bar into the 1" bxa holder.
overall I'm happy with it, no major flaws, no funky vibrations, at least not in the low belt range (haven't run in high range yet). for now I have it Dialed in to .0015 taper across 10".
I plan to come back to that in a month or so and recheck after everything has set. I will see just how close to perfect I can get it aligned at that time, the tailstock alignment is within a couple tenth's which is good enough for me. Another bonus the factory chinese 3 jaw scroll chuck is repeatable to .0015 tir as well so im really happy with that.
Overall I'm impressed with this machine, and proud to have a pm machine.


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 27, 2016)

Now your cookin! Bet you'll have less trouble turning those stainless parts on this lathe. 

Nice to see El Hefe doing so well too (I'd forgotten just how big he is...)


----------



## Chris Bettis (Jun 27, 2016)

wrmiller said:


> Now your cookin! Bet you'll have less trouble turning those stainless parts on this lathe.
> 
> Nice to see El Hefe doing so well too (I'd forgotten just how big he is...)


Thanks Bill, El hefe is doing quite well in his new home! Im excited to see how the new lathe does with stainless. I can't  imagine it will have any trouble what so ever. I may need to invest in 5/8" tooling rather than 1/2" now. I may have found some korloy inserts for stainless steel that run the same price as the inserts I currently buy from grizzly. Ill have to get the part numbers for the korloy polished inserts you use for aluminum. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 27, 2016)

5/8" tooling will give you a bit more rigidity than the 1/2" ones. Especially in the tougher materials. I have one 3/4" tool holder for the big stuff, but I've only used it once.

Let me know what pricing, and with whom on those inserts. I should be ordering some more soon. Love those things.


----------



## Chris Bettis (Jun 27, 2016)

Let me know the same with the aluminium inserts

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## brino (Jun 27, 2016)

That sure is purdy!
And it sounds like your accuracy is good too.
Congrats!

-brino


----------



## zmotorsports (Jun 27, 2016)

Very nice setup you have there.

Mike.


----------

